# more full pint flasks from my collection



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 26, 2008)

i hope the pictures aren't too big,  i have so many more and to sit down and photograph them all would take all day, not to mention the half pints and quarts, some day soon.  my flask collection is made up of mostly unembossed pieces, no historicals, but i'm still very proud of them and love to show them off, please enjoy!

 one more thing, not sure if the "old overholt" label is original, feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2008)

You seem to be an expert on flasks.  What can you tell me about this crude one I got this weekend?


----------



## Wilkie (May 26, 2008)

Here is a look at the top and bottom.


----------



## madpaddla (May 26, 2008)

Excellent flasks.  How long did it take ya to get those together.  Welcome to the forum.  Bunch of nice people here.  Folks that just love the glass.  And which is the favorite.  Thanks
 Madpaddla


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 26, 2008)

nice piece, wilkie. i probably couldn't tell you more then you already know about it, but i suggest you drop that sucker in 1 part miradic acid 2 parts water in a 5 gallon bucket for a couple weeks, clean it right up. again nice piece, i like it, flasks are my main gig. found it this week end? nice, we've got to get together soon, give me a call and lets plan something, my number is 415 216 3985, by the way good picture taking


----------



## bombboy (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, saw both your post, super collection. Hope you show us more in the future.

 Bombboy


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2008)

NORCAL: What do the ribbed flasks go for?


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (May 31, 2008)

GLASS MAN; you know, i have no idea, they were bought 20 years ago, i have about 100 flasks in my collection, almost all of them unembossed, i've always wanted to be able to price them but i don't no of any books or web sites, most are pretty bleak on anything unembossed. i'm sure i could probably get a good price for them on ebay if i were to sell though, but i think i'd rather keep them and enjoy them.


----------



## glass man (May 31, 2008)

THANKS ! I love all and had no idea that coffin flasks [unembossed] came in such great colors ! I love the cobalt one! I bet you do too! THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## eddiesgirls (Oct 27, 2008)

Great Collection ! Any relation to Larry O ? He was a great bottle collector !


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Oct 27, 2008)

as a matter of fact those are his bottles, that was my father. and who might you be?


----------

